# 2yd Snow Ex Salt spreader



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

I am looking at incorporating this salt spreader. But, how does one see out the back window when backing up? Alternatively, What's a more plow friendly product. I sub currently and am looking to upgrade my truck. I would like a spreader too. 

Lance


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

ommegang;515242 said:


> I am looking at incorporating this salt spreader. But, how does one see out the back window when backing up?
> Lance


With the mirrors.  I suggest using your truck from now on without looking out the back window. It will get you used to it. It's very much differnt.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

you learn to use your mirrors. my first 5 years of plowing i was in a chevy 3500 1 ton dump and I had to learn to trust my mirrors real quick. once you get the hang of it you will be flying around backwards with no problems. With any v box salt spreader you are not going to be able to look out your rear window. just get some good accounts that dont have a lot of things that can be hit and you should be fine...


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Burkartsplow;515277 said:


> you learn to use your mirrors. my first 5 years of plowing i was in a chevy 3500 1 ton dump and I had to learn to trust my mirrors real quick. once you get the hang of it you will be flying around backwards with no problems. With any v box salt spreader you are not going to be able to look out your rear window. just get some good accounts that dont have a lot of things that can be hit and you should be fine...


The part on not being able to see out your rearview mirror with any v-box salter/sander is incorrect. Buzzbox makes a 1.8 cubic yard that you can easily see out the back window/rear-view mirror. The link to their site is as follows:
http://www.buzzboxaction.com/specifications.php


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Any idea what the buzz box costs?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

They are not available right now. No orders are being taken do to some family health issues. The plant is not in production.
When they did sell them they were around 5K


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Meyers also makes a low profile V-box. 
Unfortunately my local dealer isn't much of a dealer so I never saw 1 IRL.
My only concern would be: Why buy a salter from a manufacturer who already has production issues??? Whats gonna happen when U need parts/service? I can just hear it now" You have a what? You need what? "
Also, looks like some of these units are pretty heavy. Not a big issue w/ larger trucks where you have GVW to spare but w/ a PU truck you want the lightest thing available.


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input gentlemen. Would you say that these big salt spreaders our more suitable for industrial lots? I do a lot of apartement complexes in addition to one big industrial lot. Does anyone have this salter that does complexes? Just wondering if this would be job specific. I don't have a lot of experience backing up with the mirrors but, of course, experience would overcome this. And, these spreaders seem to be the most logical to me. Not much room for anything else though - like a snowblwer - maybe the cab ha?

Thanks again guys - very helpfull site. I have a an 8 family lot and two other driveways split b/w four buildings that we own and sub on the side. It is turning into a full time job this year in WI. Currently, I have a 91 GMC that I just purchased this year. With the hours I am logging, I would really like to upgrade to a newer truck with a spreader. If I sell the truck for a newer one, with plow money, I would net 6-7 grand for a new purchase. Or, I just run it as long as I can and then purchase. Tough decision.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

How long will a skid of salt last you?? If you awnser one night get the v spreader. 5 nights keep the tailgate spreader. Trust me, for the differance is salt costs it doesn't take long to pay for the v box. Try finding a used stainless v box spreader. They are out there!!

DAFF


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Just a quick question.....How do you back up "with out" using your mirrors...


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

ommegang;516944 said:


> Thanks for the input gentlemen. Would you say that these big salt spreaders our more suitable for industrial lots? I do a lot of apartement complexes in addition to one big industrial lot. Does anyone have this salter that does complexes? Just wondering if this would be job specific. I don't have a lot of experience backing up with the mirrors but, of course, experience would overcome this. And, these spreaders seem to be the most logical to me. Not much room for anything else though - like a snowblwer - maybe the cab ha?
> 
> Thanks again guys - very helpfull site. I have a an 8 family lot and two other driveways split b/w four buildings that we own and sub on the side. It is turning into a full time job this year in WI. Currently, I have a 91 GMC that I just purchased this year. With the hours I am logging, I would really like to upgrade to a newer truck with a spreader. If I sell the truck for a newer one, with plow money, I would net 6-7 grand for a new purchase. Or, I just run it as long as I can and then purchase. Tough decision.


Where in WI are you?
We are near Racine.
Just this year I started using a Salt Dogg spreader and love it. Only problem as I mentioned in another thread about them is that b/c the motor/s need alittle more power to get started, they all start in high mode and drop down. If you have alot of dead ends to start from, you'll tend to use more salt than a plain 'ol TG spreader under the same circumstances.
If I did all my sites in the same night that I'm allowed to use salt on, I could easily use a full 3000lb load. 
I have a quad cab dodge and can just fit my little 2cycle Murray snowblower in the back of the cab. One of the reasons I bought a quad cab-wish it was as big as my "99 that I had. That had the gull wing doors and could EASILY fit a snowblower in the back.


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

If you are looking at seeing out the back window then look at a easydump insert and a tailgate spreader option for it The buzz box works good also but like they say it is not in production right now.


----------

